#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Solution of Trigonometric quention.

## rocky-cen

Que.
find value- (tan3pie/11+4tan2pie/11)=11?





  Similar Threads: p.k. nag solution UPSEE 2012 solution - UPSEE answer key - UPTU 2012 solution/keys solution I need the solution of a book's exercise....PLESE UPLOAD SOLUTION OF OOPS THEOREY Solution key for CSE Gate 2012 Examination | Solution for gate 2012 cse paper

----------


## rinkalrr

The solution of given question is:

----------


## goswami kumar

really interesting dude. but do you know its answer?

----------

